# World War I and after--Canadian Army in Northern Russia (Archangel) and Siberia



## MarkOttawa (10 Nov 2018)

With Remembrance Day in mind worth recalling:

1) Canadians in Other Campaigns



> ...
> When the Canadian Corps was celebrating the armistice in Mons, other Canadian soldiers were engaged in battle with the Communist forces on the Dvina River, south of Archangel, in northern Russia. More than five hundred Canadians were sent to occupy the ports of Murmansk and Archangel to prevent the Germans from seizing them and to open a new front.
> 
> Another, much larger, Canadian contingent was sent to Siberia on Russia's eastern flank. In all about 4,000 men embarked for Vladivostok in October 1918. The need for a new front disappeared with the Armistice and the force was withdrawn in April 1919.
> ...



Great fun book:



> > ADVENTURES OF DUNSTERFORCE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More:



> Dunsterforce in the Caucasus
> https://www.nam.ac.uk/explore/dunsterforce-caucasus



Back to Canadians:

2) Lest we forget: Canada’s war continued after Nov. 11, 1918 … in Russia



> _This photo shows members of 67th Battery in Russia. The 67th Battery fought in the Battle of Tulgas, Russia, on Nov. 11, 1918_...
> https://ipolitics.ca/article/lest-we-forget-canadas-war-continued-after-nov-11-1918-in-russia/



3) Forgotten Battlefields – Canadians in Siberia 1918-1919



> _Canadian Outside the Depot – Siberia, Russia, painting by Colonel Louis Keene_
> http://www.journal.forces.gc.ca/vo8/no3/moffat-eng.asp



Mark
Ottawa


----------

